# Lake district



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

We are looking to travel to the lake district, we were thinking of somewhere that has places in the woods, that you are allowed to just pull up and make a plot, I guess this would be wildcamping yes?

We are new to motorhoming so we don't know the terms, but guessing wildcamping means you're just choosing your own place to camp, with nothing to bother you.

So basically we are looking very quiet forest and road like terrain?

Does anyone know of anywhere nice?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizedale Forest is huge an presumably offers many places to pull in for a nights wild camping. i would look there first.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Im not sure you'll be allowed but there is a few places in Ennerdale


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello MrColt,

We have been visiting the Lakes for many years now (not in a mhm though) until recently. They are against wildcamping and signs are all over the place stating no overnight parking and more recently saying no overnight occupation of vehicles!

Good luck in yor quest!

You could do what we are about to do and go wild in Scotland.

We are leaving Fort William tomorrow and going up the west coast to Ullapool, Durness, Strathy Point and Dunnet Head. Stopping where we feel like.

Regards

Dean


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Walked through Moor Top car park, above Hawkshead in Grizedale Forest. Had a look for 'no overnighting' signs but didn't see any. Considering a wild camp there later in the year. Might be worth a look.
HH


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Walked through Moor Top car park, above Hawkshead in Grizedale Forest. Had a look for 'no overnighting' signs but didn't see any. Considering a wild camp there later in the year. Might be worth a look.
HH


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Again, most parking area's have no camping signs up. The only place I know is the layby next to Castlerigg Stone Circle just above Keswick. Large and flat and out of the way from any houses. 
I guess there may be more places but many roads are too narrow for easy access by motorhome.

Trevor


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

They're not very keen on wild camping but it doesn't mean that you can't have a look. Scotland would be a better bet though as its larger and wilder. There's not much wilderness in the lakes - its quite 'manicured' really and quite a lot of people in a small space. Worth seing though.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Be aware, many of the minor roads in the Lakes (the sort of roads with the good wildcamping spots) are now limited to 6' 6" width, and some of the main roads are a bit tight, especially when busy.

We had no problems in our old van conversion but it was a lot harder in our A class.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello MrColt!

I wildcamped 2 autumns ago all over the Lake District and filled up with water at friendly CL Sites and even petrol stations - make sure it's drinking water!

There are lots of places! As long as you respect the country code and remember if any one should ask - you are too tired to keep driving and it would be dangerous to do so!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Gereshom said:


> Hello MrColt!
> 
> I wildcamped 2 autumns ago all over the Lake District and filled up with water at friendly CL Sites and even petrol stations - make sure it's drinking water!
> 
> There are lots of places! As long as you respect the country code and remember if any one should ask - you are too tired to keep driving and it would be dangerous to do so!


if you did that and were in breach of local authority bylaws would that not make it within their rights to tow you away at your expense


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I live in the Lakes & also stay away in the Lakes more than anywhere else.
Yes you can wildcamp if you're sensible about it - it just depends what you're after. If you're arriving late & leaving early then there are a lot of stop over type places - however if you want to stop & go walking / visiting then there are fewer.
Grizedale is a definite no no - the forestry people are quite aggressive in moving you on. 
The NT sites offer a good compromise - Great Langdale, Wray & Wast Water all prety basic but functional - also the best locations in the National Park.


----------

